# Woodworking: Locking Journal Box



## Amnesiac (Oct 3, 2015)

Sorry for the size of the images. Walnut and birdseye maple, full-mortise lock, hand-made corner "keys," also of birdseye maple. The walnut portion of the box is continuous grain. The whole project, beginning to end, took me about three weeks, working 6-8 hours a day.








Open: You can see the journal. The smaller box inside, houses a pen that I turned on the lathe, also of walnut. This box was a gift for my son, upon his graduation from college. The pen I turned for him, that actually went in this box, was made of olive wood imported from Jerusalem, but I don't have a photo of it.







In this pic, you can see the lining, (which lifts out to make a false bottom), the journal, and the joinery of the corners and the mortise for the lock.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 3, 2015)

Very, very cool. Lucky son.


----------



## LeeC (Oct 3, 2015)

Hey, that's nice. When you said " hand-made corner 'keys,'" I was looking for hand cut dovetails, but in the second and third images could see you used splines for more glue surface. I'm assuming you assembled the top, bottom and sides, then cut the top off. I can't tell if the top and bottom are notched in without glue to allow for wood movement if solid wood. 

There's a real sense of accomplishment in making such beautiful pieces isn't there  

Please show us more.


----------



## Amnesiac (Oct 3, 2015)

Thank you! All I ever saw, for locking journals, were these little, teenie-bopper diaries with a locking flap. I wanted to create something more masculine, over-built, solid, and something that would last a hundred years or more. I've made several smaller boxes in that style, but that was the biggest one I'd ever made. It was a daunting project, but I was pleased with the final product.


----------



## Amnesiac (Oct 3, 2015)

Thank you, Lee. The bottom of the box "floats" inside grooves that are cut into the insides of the box walls. The top does not. Hopefully, since birdseye maple is higher density than walnut, it won't move very much. Ideally, the top would also "float," but right now, that's a little beyond my ability, so... it is what it is.

Let me see if I can find some other pics of other boxes in that same style....


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 3, 2015)

squeeeek!!!!  This is puuuurfect... fabulous even...


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Oct 3, 2015)

What a lovely piece of work. It's nice to know people have these wonderful skills. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Amnesiac (Oct 3, 2015)

Here's another, but it's much smaller. (It feels more solid, and actually, a little nicer, IMHO)


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Oct 3, 2015)

They truly are a delight.


----------



## Amnesiac (Oct 3, 2015)

Thank you very much. In each of them, the lining is adhered to a separate piece, so that it may be lifted out, and small/thin things may be hidden beneath. Photos, letters, papers, etc.

Someday, I want to make a largish desk full of hidden compartments, false bottoms, and little doors that are disguised... The whole thing will function as a regular desk to the ordinary user, but will also be a bit of a puzzle box, for people to discover for themselves, in the future.  I love stuff like that.


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Oct 3, 2015)

I like the MUSTARD yellow in the background as well.


----------



## LeeC (Oct 3, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## Allysan (Oct 3, 2015)

Beautiful!! What a skill to have, working with wood. Do you sell them?


----------



## Amnesiac (Oct 3, 2015)

I have sold a couple, but so far, they've been primarily for family or friends. I've just made another journal box, although it doesn't have a journal, and it is for sale for $200. 

What part of Tennessee are you in? I lived in Shelbyville for 17 years. I really liked it... Tennessee is beautiful!


----------



## Allysan (Oct 3, 2015)

Well, if I ever manage to save some money I'll be your next customer! Lol I live in East Tn, right at the base of the Smokies. Love it here! Moving here was the best decision I ever made!


----------



## Amnesiac (Oct 5, 2015)

Beautiful area!! Close to Pigeon Forge/Gatlinburg? Autumn is really nice, there...


----------



## Allysan (Oct 5, 2015)

Yes! My favorite time of year!


----------

